# I can't sign in!



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

I can't get in. Had to create a second account, and not even for trolling purposes.

It says provide an email to validate. But email never sends, I've tried a couple of different email addresses.

Don't you like me any more?

PS i am superpube,


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't want you here no more


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Don't want you here no more


Damn you, get back in your kitchen


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MrSuperpube said:


> Damn you, get back in your kitchen


On my way... Want some breakfast?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> On my way... Want some breakfast?


please dude

Sausage. I love sausage.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MrSuperpube said:


> please dude
> 
> Sausage. I love sausage.


I know you do...most men in UKM do lol

Still can't log in?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I know you do...most men in UKM do lol
> 
> Still can't log in?


thats why i joined in the first place!

No havent logged in for days. I'm forced to live in the real world. It sucks out there.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Be strong


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Be strong


lol thank you brother.

Now about these sausages..?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MrSuperpube said:


> lol thank you brother.
> 
> Now about these sausages..?


You know where the hotel is...

I'll keep them warm for you


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MrSuperpube said:


> I can't get in. Had to create a second account, and not even for trolling purposes.
> 
> It says provide an email to validate. But email never sends, I've tried a couple of different email addresses.
> 
> ...


@Lorian @Hera

Same issue for Blackgenetics too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You know where the hotel is...
> 
> I'll keep them warm for you


what room (this time..)?



Dark sim said:


> @Lorian @Hera
> 
> Same issue for Blackgenetics too.


Thanks dude


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MrSuperpube said:


> I can't get in. Had to create a second account, and not even for trolling purposes.
> 
> It says provide an email to validate. But email never sends, I've tried a couple of different email addresses.
> 
> ...


Can you please message me with the email address you registered with?



Dark sim said:


> @Lorian @Hera
> 
> Same issue for Blackgenetics too.


I've been message about it and am sorting  There were issues with my account since the upgrade but as of last week I can now start resolving these issues.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MrSuperpube said:


> what room (this time..)?
> 
> Thanks dude


I make time for you... Darling


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I make time for you... Darling


Make room for me too man, you're too tight


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ah good stuff we are getting rid of the riff raff now..


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Plate said:


> Ah good stuff we are getting rid of the hetero's now..


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Welcome to UKM


dont like it it's full of ****


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> dont like it it's full of ****


There was this one guy on here ( ‌@superpube ) I think his name was. He was such a **** and nobody liked him. But seemingly over the last few days he hasn't been around here, no **** stuff anymore. I wonder where he went.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> There was this one guy on here ( ‌@superpube ) I think his name was. He was such a star and everybody liked him. But seemingly over the last few days he hasn't been around here, no cool stuff anymore. I wonder where he went.....It made me so sad ive weepywanked myself to sleep every night


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> There was this one guy on here ( ‌@superpube ) I think his name was. He was such a star and everybody liked him. But seemingly over the last few days he hasn't been around here, no cool stuff anymore. I wonder where he went.....It made me so sad *ive weepywanked myself to sleep every night*


How?? are you the one who sits in the tree opposite my bedroom window with binoculars and looks like they are scratching themselves?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> How?? are you the one who sits in the tree opposite my bedroom window with binoculars and looks like they are scratching themselves?


There's usually a few of us up there


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> There's usually a few of us up there


I'll come out and join ya next time. who are we looking at?

Is it a guy? please say its a guy.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> I'll come out and join ya next time. who are we looking at?
> 
> Is it a guy? please say its a guy.....


why would we not look at a guy? Girls are gay, silly


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> why would we not look at a guy? *Girls are gay, silly*


Ah yes. So they are. I wouldn't know what to do with one except tell it to go make me a sandwich.

No liking your temporary account. will give you likes once you back on your normal account. BUT, which account do I continue sending my pics to???? eh?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MrSuperpube said:


> dont like it it's full of ****


Like this for example?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Like this for example?


sickC approved..?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> Ah yes. So they are. I wouldn't know what to do with one except tell it to go make me a sandwich.
> 
> No liking your temporary account. will give you likes once you back on your normal account. BUT, which account do I continue sending my pics to???? eh?


I have missed them greatly. My helmet blisters have almost healed, its been so long.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> I have missed them greatly. My helmet blisters have almost healed, its been so long.


I'll be needing my telescope back in order to take some more for you....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> I'll be needing my telescope back in order to take some more for you....


and a microscope to view them


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> and a microscope to view them


my girlfriend has one of those. Only way she can make sure its in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> my girlfriend has one of those. Only way she can make sure its in.


you have a girlfriend? What on earth for? Dont you have a Greggs nearby?


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> my girlfriend boyfriend has one of those. Only way she he can make sure its in there.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> you have a girlfriend? What on earth for? Dont you have a Greggs nearby?


typo mate. don't know what came over me. my mummy makes me sandwiches and doesn't let me out of the house to buy fancy things like a "greggs"


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> typo mate. don't know what came over me. my mummy makes me sandwiches and doesn't let me out of the house to buy fancy things like a "greggs"


we all know what came over you


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> we all know what came over you


yes. what's your wife's name again. I keep forgetting to ask her....


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MrSuperpube said:


> sickC approved..?


No but this one is SicKC approved breh hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Getting back on topic mate..I had the same issue and @Lorian sorted it. Just give it time as admin must be swamped with this chiz


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> No but this one is SicKC approved breh hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


GAY


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Getting back on topic mate..I had the same issue and @Lorian sorted it. Just give it time as admin must be swamped with this chiz


Yeah its been a few days but I'm only one of many

I like my new username. Saves people asking if im a guy or a girl.. lol


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> Yeah its been a few days but I'm only one of many
> 
> I like my new username. *Saves people asking if im a guy or a girl*.. lol


wouldn't be to do with your **** tendency posts no?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> wouldn't be to do with your **** tendency posts no?


And my fine ass..


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> yes. what's your dad's name again. I keep forgetting to ask him....


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> yes. what's your dad's name again. I keep forgetting to ask him....


well what is it? saves the embarrassing question later tonight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> well what is it? saves the embarrassing question later tonight.


All i ever hear from there is muffled screams

One of you is not having fun


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> All i ever hear from there is muffled screams
> 
> One of you is not having fun


ever see him walk the next day? Nor do I.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> ever see him walk the next day? Nor do I.


He's got no legs you heartless bastard


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> He's got no legs you heartless bastard


funny. he said he had 3 on his online dating profile.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> funny. he said he had 3 on his online dating profile.


and you said you had a tight arse


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> and you said you had a tight arse


pics??


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> pics??


Of your hole?

O

But bigger


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

MrSuperpube said:


> Of your hole?
> 
> O
> 
> But bigger


no of your penis

I

but smaller.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You need some pussy here boys


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You need some pussy here boys


Not gay!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe this one better


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


>


yeah, but you would, wouldn't you


----------

